# Datenübernahme GS-Auftrag



## lurchi2007 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir/uns jemand helfen könnte.

Folgende Situation:

GS-Auftrag 32 Version 1.68 läuft derzeit auf zwei alten Win98 Rechnern aus 1999 .

Auf mittlerweile neuen Rechnern ist Windowx XP Professional installiert und GS-Auftrag soll dort in der Version 2007, also 2.8 laufen.

Laut GS-Auftrag ist lediglich die Übernahme der Daten aus dem Mandantenverzeichnis (z.B. 00001 ) nötig um die Daten zur importieren. Das funktioniert aber nicht. 
Dabei bin ich wie folgt vorgegangen: Aus dem laufenden GS-Auftrag den Mandanten (auf C.\00001) öffnen und nach Aufforderung Neustart des Programms. 
Beim Neustart von GS-Auftrag versucht die Software die Daten zu reorganisieren. Zuletzt bleiben dann aber Fehler und die Buchungen z.B. des aktuellen Jahres fehlen (Fehlerhinweis: Operanden Probleme wegen Fließkomma.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen (möglichst auch positive) bei der Übernahme der daten aus älter 32 bit Versionen gesammelt und könnte beschreiben wie es "gut" geklappt hat.

Über Antworten oder auch Fragen zu fehlenden Details in meiner Beschreibung des problems würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------

